# À la recherche d'un vieux jeu vidéo ?



## arno87 (3 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Je viens vers vous car je suis à la recherche d'un vieux jeux vidéo qui tournait sur les anciens matchs il y avait une boule noire et une boule blanche qui évoluait sur les plates-formes style le plus et le moins et un autre jeu de la même génération c'était un jeu de un jeu de palais fasse un extraterrestre etc. Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2015)

c'était un grand classique 

faudrait fouiner les sites jeux vintage Mac

--
tu cherches pour quel OS?
un vintage ou un récent?
il doit certainement en exister des versions(identiques ou proches)  sans install , à jouer en ligne


----------



## claude72 (3 Février 2015)

arno87 a dit:


> ... et un autre jeu de la même génération c'était un jeu de palais palet fasse un extraterrestre etc.


Tu veux sans doute dire un jeu de palet face à un extraterrestre ? probablement Shufflepuck Cafe


----------



## pascalformac (3 Février 2015)

et si je me souviens l'un des joueurs etait un gars avec des grosses lunettes

et il y avait un bruit enorme de "vitre brisée "

c'est celui là?

ca
http://www.grenier-du-mac.net/fiches/Jeux/shufflepuckcafe.htm


----------



## Oyoel (3 Février 2015)

Si c'est ça, il y a aussi une version "hommage" et revue et corrigée sur Steam, compatible Mac : 
http://store.steampowered.com/app/259510/


----------



## magicPDF (4 Février 2015)

L'autre jeu, celui avec la boule noire et la boule blanche c'est OXYD (j'y ai passé des heures).
Il me semble qu'on en trouve des versions plus ou moins récentes sur le web.


----------



## melaure (4 Février 2015)

arno87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens vers vous car je suis à la recherche d'un vieux jeux vidéo qui tournait sur les anciens matchs il y avait une boule noire et une boule blanche qui évoluait sur les plates-formes style le plus et le moins et un autre jeu de la même génération c'était un jeu de un jeu de palais fasse un extraterrestre etc. Pouvez vous m'aider s'il vous plaît



Hello, pour le jeu de palet, c'est simple, c'est Shuffle Café. Dans un style sympa et pas trop loin tu avais Grid War aussi. J'ai adoré les deux sur mon Mac +.

Pour ta première question, ça me dit rien, Pararena ? Plus de détails ?


----------



## Spock78980 (22 Mai 2015)

Marble Madness en noir et blanc?


----------

